# Angelfish in community tank?



## fishboy (Jul 15, 2012)

I found a albino pearlscale angel I want:fish-in-a-bag:, but I'm not sure if he's good in my community tank. I have:
1 glass cat
1 Holiday fruit tetra
1 golden sucker fish
I'm going to get:
1 African dwarf frog
1 male (or female) fancy guppy
1 dwarf chain loach (maybe)
1 gertude's blue-eye rainbowfish (maybe)
1 spider crab(maybe)
Another glass cat
Another holiday fruit tetra(maybe)
1 longfin leapord danio(maybe)
1 longfin zebra danio(maybe)
1 premium guppy(maybe)
1 red phantom tetra(maybe)
1 red male guppy(maybe)
1 blue tetra(maybe)
Will all of these be ok with my angel?:fish10:*c/p*


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

First off, if you are interested in the least in the welfare of your fish, never buy a holiday fruit tetra. This is a plain silver tetra cruelly injected with holiday theme coloured dye. This will cause it to do something that rhymes with "dye". Some lucky ones live long enough for the dye to fade and for them to lose the colour.

Angel fish are predators, so nothing small. Frogs and crabs may be attacked, which could distract the frog from eating your tetras. And you are overlooking the needs of the other small community fish. There's safety in numbers, and small fish kept singly are always afraid. The shoaling fish on your list need groups of four minimum, and ideally 6-8. They are: 
glass cat
Holiday fruit tetra
guppy
gertude's blue-eye rainbowfish (angel food)
leapard danio, zebra danio (Both danios will nip the angel if kept as fewer than six - they get bored).
red phantom tetra
blue tetra (very social and nippy when alone - you need six)

The angel fish can live with everything but the ones that will fit in its mouth when it grows to six inches. The ones like phantoms, with high bodies, are perfectly safe.


----------



## fishboy (Jul 15, 2012)

ok. no angel.:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

What size tank is this?


----------



## fishboy (Jul 15, 2012)

10 gallon


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

fishboy said:


> 10 gallon


All those fish in a 10g? I would rethink your numbers. 
I will be transfering 9 fish to a 55g soon (the largest will my my bn 4") and I am thinking that will be too crowded.


----------



## Elz7676 (Nov 9, 2011)

You should really do some research. I'm not having a dig but all those fish in a 10g is too much. A lot of the fish you've listed really do need to be in groups of 5+, esp tetras & danios. 10g is too small for an angel really so I would ditch that idea. You have good types of fish listed for a 10g but too many. Have a read up about each species.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Bad news coming your way - sorry. A 10 gallon will safely hold 5-6 small fish. I don't what a golden sucker fish is - trade names change by region. It is probably an Ancistrus. Odds are, it will not stay small - hitting 3-5 inches. The injected fish is a white skirt tetra dyed - a fair sized tetra. 
The glass cat is a delicate shoaling fish that does very poorly alone, and needs pristine warm water.
So, with the sucker and the dyed fish, you are full up.
If you have fish the size of the blue eyes or a neon, you could have six. You've already painted yourself into a corner with what you have.

You need to do a little reading. An angel is a 5-6 inch fish. A 10 gallon is 11 inches high by 20 along the front. It would not hold one adult angel alone for long, and certainly not for the fish to have any kind of life. Always plan for the adult size of your fish.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Angelfish are not predators, they are mearly a rung on the ladder of the food chain. I have kept angels even with betta's, neons, ect ect, my angels are the largest fish in my 75g tank, there are 3 of them in there two phillipine blues and one F2 wild, not ONCE have they ever killed or even went after any other fish in the tank. Not one single time.


Angels are as your list shows the largest in the tank, it will be fine however the crab and the frog will not survive long, the frogs tend to nip at fins and angels tend to settle near the bottom at night therefore giving the crab opportunity to grab its fins.

the giant golden sucker is a chinese algae eater, and the 1 quantities will simple NOT do, you need around 6 of each fish especially gups and tetras which are schoolers, I think you need to start over or get alot simplier, angels, tetras,corydoras,otos dwarf plecos all get along perfectly fine. If your LFS is going along with your idea then you need a new LFS,plain and simple.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Angels are predators. They are not major fish hunters, but feed on fry and juveniles, small shrimp, invertebrates, insects, etc. Bettas are also predators, of mosquitos. I think you have a different view of the word 'predator'.

In a tank, they, like most cichlids, are attracted to moulting shrimp etc. They'll eat fry, and as adults, a lot of fish up to one cm or so. 

They aren't near the top of the local food chain, but a lot of the fish we like are lower down the ladder than they are. I've kept and bred scalare a number of times, and also kept long term but not bred full sized altums. I (gulp) got my first angelfish in 1968 at the age of ten, and since then with about ten different groups of angels in large community tanks, they have picked off very few smaller tankmates. They have eaten a couple of dozen - mostly juveniles of other species hatched in with them in communities growing out. I find that with their mouth size and graceful movement, they aren't effective predators like some of the equally sized dwarf pike cichlids are. They tend to discover a new food almost by accident and binge. You can put baby cardinals in and they'll grow out to adults with scalare, but the next time, when you add more, if one gets randomly munched because it was weak, etc, the frenzy's on and they are all doomed. They've never picked off one a week here - it's all or nothing with angels.

Either way, they are WAY too big for fishboy's tank, and he needs to do a little research before he adds to his 10 gallon. It's not a chore - it's fun. A good fish book is a catalogue of possibilities.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

they are like every other fish out there, they eat what fits in their mouths, it doesnt make them predators, they arent equipped correctly anatomically to be predators, they are built for streamlined purposes only.

Your statement is very biased because you just classified guppies as predators too. Ive had shrimp last months with f2's before and even now they dont go after my pangio oblonga fry that get out of the den and swim around at feeding time.

I didnt see it was 10g, havnt followed the OP;s posts lately(been afc for a year) but im not sure other then shrimp and pygmy corydoras what will thrive in a 10g tank, I know the schoolers wont thrive nor anything else on that list. 10g to me is a single fish.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm surprised fish deaths aren't common with that many in such a small tank.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Ben, spot on man, I had the same itch in the back of my mind.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Technically, guppies forage, but they are opportunistic predators. They are controlling mosquitos in my backyard very well. 
I don't think you'll find angels eating flake in the Amazon, and their hunting behavior will appear in many fishtanks. Try a Hyphessobrycon amandae school with an angel group and tell me they aren't predators...

It's a bit of a quibble - they aren't T. Rex. 

In practical terms, they are peaceful fish and there is too much hype about them eating tankmates. They will eat a few, but generally when the tankmates are really young, or if the aquarist has foolishly put them in tanks that are too small. In a well run community tank, angels aren't much if a threat. Their mouth size limits them to fish under one cm.


----------



## fishboy (Jul 15, 2012)

I would certainly upgrade to a 100 before I finished buying


----------

